

Top Ten Myths of Entrepreneurship - mqt
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/01/top-ten-myths-o.html

======
timr
_"Most entrepreneurs head right for the worst industries for start-ups. The
correlation between the number of entrepreneurs starting businesses in an
industry and the number of companies failing in the industry is 0.77. That
means that most entrepreneurs are picking industries in which they are most
likely to fail."_

What kind of wonky logic is that? I think that perhaps a _simpler_
explanation, is that most new companies tend to fail.

In any case, to make the argument that he's trying to make, he would have to
compare failure _rates_ and not absolute numbers.

------
pg
He's not talking about startups in the sense we mean here, but in the broader
sense of newly created companies. I.e. auto body shops, cafes, landscaping
services.

~~~
rokhayakebe
and most importantly pizzeria

~~~
jmzachary
and social network sites

------
nreece
"And the typical entrepreneur earns less money than he otherwise would have
earned working for someone else."

Money is equally important, right? Then why establish a fulltime startup/sel-
owned-business if it will pay less than a fulltime job? Can't base it solely
on "personal satisfaction of work".

~~~
Tichy
Why not? I personally get very depressed when I am unhappy at work. Or, as I
used to tell myself, if money was all I cared about, I would probably be a
real estate broker or selling insurances.

------
jmzachary
Whenever I read these kind of lists complete with data, I immediately invert
every assertion and think of an example of an inversion (or, think of a
counterexample for every assertion ...)

------
mynameishere
_Starting a business is easy._

I love lists of "myths" that contain sentiments that no one actually believes.
Even starting a gardening company is a 14-hour job, I'm sure.

